
Elcomsoft turns your PC into a password cracking supercomputer - nickb
http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/24/elcomsoft-turns-your-pc-into-a-password-cracking-supercomputer/
======
cstejerean
That is simply insane. With advances in CPU speeds and multiple core computers
becoming standard I wonder how much longer passwords will survive as a
reasonable form of protection.

